# How do I clip my dry dairy does?



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

I have three nubians doelings... about 7months old. The show is about 1&1/2 weeks away....I have washed them and used a good conditioner on the... i bought a pair of human hair clippers lol...blade ice is in hand ...so now I just need to clip =) problem:---- I'm unsure how to do it----

P.S. step by step would be helpful
P.S.S I can't view videos on my data plan (sorry!! )


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

Anyone?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Basically just go over the whole goat. You want it to look even.


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

What color are they? What size blades did you clippers come with?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Use a #10 blade, over the whole body. Make sure you get the tops of the feet, inside of the ears, tummy, no edges. Right before show trim the estucheon area well again. Trim feet.


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

Here is Bell.. I'll try to get pics of the other's later today. So I started clipping them yesterday. The attachment I used on thier body said 1/4". It looks nice but now im thinking I should take a little more off to show the "dairy skin"..maybe do 1/8"? I don't want to take too much off though. I'm not sure what to do. Also im not at all sure how to do the echutchion! I used the 1/8 on the legs and head area.







=P advice on blending the neck and echutchion would be appreciated.


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

BTW that's a picture of her before she is clipped


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

Update: I clipped them shotter with the 1/8" body and 1/16" for legs. I think it looks nice...  still not sure if the echutchion is done correctly tho. I just trimmed some of the longer hair off around the udder and rear. Now my back hurts. Now it always hurts after I deal with Shanté and her antics in the trimming stand.  she lounges so hard it actually moves the stand. And she likes to paw you (if you are within reach) and fall off the sides x[


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

Sorry about Shanté sticking her tongue out at you.. she really is nicer usually 
Now I'm trying to watch for sunburn and bugs bothering them.  I think they look decent.. although I wish I had better pictures.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Lookin good!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

That actually looks like a VERY nice clip job. Good for you! She's a lovely looking doe! We have 6 kids to clip this year. I HATE clipping squirmy kids!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They look great, good job!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Goat glam shots!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

Couldn't help but giggle a bit. The first doe posted as ungroomed was spotted, the first doe shown clipped was not. Thought it was funny you clipped her so well that you shaved off her spots.....


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

Haha Spotted is Bell the other is Shanté.


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

Shanté gave me Reserve Grand at the show  and then all three placed 2nd in Get-of-Sire  praise Jesus!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

GoatiesRDear said:


> Shanté gave me Reserve Grand at the show  and then all three placed 2nd in Get-of-Sire  praise Jesus!


This is awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## TheClamkinator (Sep 5, 2016)

GoatiesRDear said:


> Update: I clipped them shotter with the 1/8" body and 1/16" for legs. I think it looks nice...  still not sure if the echutchion is done correctly tho. I just trimmed some of the longer hair off around the udder and rear. Now my back hurts. Now it always hurts after I deal with Shanté and her antics in the trimming stand.  she lounges so hard it actually moves the stand. And she likes to paw you (if you are within reach) and fall off the sides x[


Mine lean and make me hold up their weight when I trim hoofs...I don't have children, but I've seen that somewhere...


----------

